# mk2 mechical cluster - passat vr6 o2a transmission - which speedometer cable? tachometer resistor?



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

The mk2 is a 91 ce2 with a non MFA non cruise control cluster
The swap is from a 96 obd1.5 coilpack vr passat 5-speed o2a
From searching i've piece together that a 16v passat, or corrado g60 speedometer cable with the drive gear will work in the VR passat o2a to make the mechanical mk2 cluster work. Anyone confirm this?
Do I need to do anything about the vss? I thought i read passats don't use these?
For the tachometer. I've found either a tach converter, which I haven't been able to find for sale, or a resistor off the coil pack will make the tach work. Any details on this? What ohm resister? Is it just to be soldered in line with the tach/coil wire?
Just looking for definitive answers... and if you have any of these parts, cough up...please?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: mk2 mechical cluster - passat vr6 o2a transmission - which speedometer cable ... (c_hundley86)*

obd1.5???? use a 16v passat speedo cable its the same as a g60 corrado cable. you will need a speed signal to ur cluster, that is very easy to do, search mk2.slow he has a good write up the vss. 
the tach has been gone over recently, the easiest way would be purchase the mmp module and wire it up.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: mk2 mechical cluster - passat vr6 o2a transmissio ... (bloody dismemberment)*

http://www.momentummotorparts....s.asp


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 mechical cluster - passat vr6 o2a transmissio ... (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_obd1.5???? 


I'm helping a friend with the swap and that's what I was told... I'm not sure what it means either
I know I need to take a closer look at it, but is it as simple as removing the vr passat speed sensor gear in the transmission and then the 16v passat cable screws right in? 
I have a g60 with 02a in my mk2, so I am familiar with that setup, but what i don't know about is if the cable screws into the vr speed sensor gear.
All i'm really asking is, does the 16v cable connect to the same thing as the vr sensor? Or do we also need the 16v gear?


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: mk2 mechical cluster - passat vr6 o2a transmissio ... (c_hundley86)*

I think I figured it out based on looking at some pictures, I know if I looked at it in person I would be able to figure it out, but the car is 90 miles away. 
I understand that a 16v/g60 cable screws into this piece and then into the tranny. Does the VR6 passat 02a have this same piece that the sensor screws into? Or do I need to find both the gear and cable?








On the left is a mk3 vss, that clearly unscrews from the drive gear








So just to confirm, does the cable and vss both use the same drive gear?



_Modified by c_hundley86 at 8:33 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: mk2 mechical cluster - passat vr6 o2a transmissio ... (c_hundley86)*

the cable screws on to the pinion driver that is in your hand. put that back in and the screw the cable on to it. the cable clips to the cluster like the stock cable did.


----------

